# What are the eschatological implications of Light/Day in Scripture?



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 15, 2006)

There seems to be a recurring pattern in Scripture of the coming of the light, and the new "day", as opposed to the night or darkness. The "day of the Lord" is said to be a dark day, or night, and a day of darkness in the prophetic literature of the OT. The coming of Christ is said to be the light coming into the world, and the calling of people out of the dark into God's marvelous light. I am thinking that this pattern has significant implications for understanding eschatology in Scripture...

Some verses to consider:



> And God said, "Let there be light," and there was light. And God saw that the light was good. And God separated the light from the darkness. (Genesis 1:3-4)
> 
> For God, who said, 'Let light shine out of darkness,' has shone in our hearts to give the light of the knowledge of the glory of God in the face of Jesus Christ. (2 Corinthians 4:6)
> 
> ...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I am thinking that this pattern has significant implications for understanding eschatology in Scripture...



I'd be interested to know what significant implications you perceive from this pattern. 
(Not that I necessarily disagree with you. I've just not really thought about it before and I'd rather not post opinions without at least _some_ forethought. :bigsmile:


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 15, 2006)

Basically, the idea of the "age" and the "age to come", how that relates to the "night" and "day" theme.. the timing of the "day of the Lord" (past - a.d. 70 - or future?), etc...


----------



## crhoades (Feb 15, 2006)

Been reading James Jordan or Leithart again? 

Sorry, Gabe...had to. It was just sitting there. Back to intelligent, charitable, reformed discussion.

Incredible set of verses.


----------



## Dan.... (Feb 15, 2006)

*I'll not give an opinion pro or con of the book, but just an FYI*. It has been a few years since I read it, but A.W. Pink's _Gleanings in Genesis_ goes into detail on a symbolic interpretation of the creation week. He held that the creation week is a picture of salvation. He held a gap theory and that the creation week was actually a re-creation week. He taught that just as the earth was being transformed from darkness to light, from desolation to order, so also in salvation, God transforms man from spiritual darkness to spiritual light.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Been reading James Jordan or Leithart again?
> 
> Sorry, Gabe...had to. It was just sitting there. Back to intelligent, charitable, reformed discussion.
> ...



No, I stay away from heretics.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



Serious face on...When interpreting scripture, what guides/controls our use of imagery and typological interpretations? We all grant that there are themes woven through the Bible such as light/darkness etc. How do we know that we can tie all of them together into a man-made theory of coherence vs. allowing the imagery to work within its context. The reason I threw the Jordan and Leithart joke in there was that they have been notorious for doing this very thing. Bahnsen used the words interpretive maximalism to paint Jordan and even Chilton's Days of Vengence. Should we not let Scripture determine the proper exegesis of typological verses and then stop? Looking for discussion regarding the use of typology and the verses above not wanting to get into FV stuff.

[Edited on 2-15-2006 by crhoades]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 15, 2006)

That's why I posted the thread. I'm not making any claims at all. I'm not forcing Scripture into any preconceived notion of poetry, literature, or any other systematic structure.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> That's why I posted the thread. I'm not making any claims at all. I'm not forcing Scripture into any preconceived notion of poetry, literature, or any other systematic structure.



Not even eschatology?

One more passage to add to the list especially hitting on the eschatalogical implications:

Rev.21
22And I saw no temple in the city, for its temple is the Lord God the Almighty and the Lamb. 23And the city has no need of sun or moon to shine on it, for the glory of God gives it *light*, and its lamp is the Lamb. 24By its *light* will the nations walk, and the kings of the earth will bring their glory into it, 25and its gates will never be shut by day--and there will be no night there. 26They will bring into it the glory and the honor of the nations. 27But nothing unclean will ever enter it, nor anyone who does what is detestable or false, but only those who are written in the Lamb's book of life. 

Rev. 22
5And night will be no more. They will need no light of lamp or sun, for the Lord God will be their light, and they will reign forever and ever. 

Do a search on ' sun' in Revelation. Cool stuff.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



Vern Poythress uses the same method. This isn't "hippie eisogesis" is it? Remember that phrase?  .Don't worry, though, I think this kind of stuff is cool.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



Yeah, I remember that phrase and there's a good reason I used it. I haven't exegeted or eisogeted anything in this thread. I posted verses and asked if this was an eschatological theme. Your post is worthless. Don't get mad at me for rightly being critical of your Federal Vision and New Perspective friends. May God be gracious to you.

[Edited on 2-15-2006 by WrittenFromUtopia]


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Your post is worthless.



Really? I liked it.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



Me too, Jacob.



Maybe Gabe needs a lesson in charity towards fellow believers.


----------

